# Preseason game 2



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Where are the mods????

Anyways, looks like we have a 4th player that can create his own shot. Start devin ebanks!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Ebanks has looked phenomenal so far. He looked real good in limited action on the first game as well. His shot is money and he seems to have all the confidence in the world in it. I say start him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Especially with no kobe. We cant start kapono, fisher and barnes out there. Thats the most unimaginative perimeter trio ever. 

Got to love bynums swagger out there.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ebanks is one good looking player Kobe's analysis of his game was spot on Kobe has been advocating for him and I see why very poised offensive game. His defense isn't quite Ariza good but he's a way better offensive player. 

metta sucks his game is just not there anymore. 

Team looks way more organized with Fisher out there. Blake off the bench is hot with 3 three's. 

and the Bigs are playing well. Griffin can't score on Gasol man up as soon as Gasol went out Griffin starts scoring.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Bynum looks less mechanical and stiff this game but his hops seems to be gone. Hopefully it just means he's trying to work into game shape. 

MWP looks like he's been working on the couch or the buffet all off season. I doubt he even touched a basketball since the end of the Dallas series. It's always nice to see someone who was dreadful on offense last year do absolutely nothing to improve it for this season. Way to earn that paycheck, MWP!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean we must lead the league in players who miss open layups. Fisher, Luke and now Peace are the worst layup shooters in the league all on one team lol


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I mean we must lead the league in players who miss open layups. Fisher, Luke and now Peace are the worst layup shooters in the league all on one team lol


Fisher was actually decent last year in layups. Luke can't hit the broad side of the barn regardless of the type of shot. MWP's shot is laughable so far.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum is raising all kinda of hell. He actually looks fluid and strong tonight. Our offense looks good defense not so much. lakers look fired up tonight. 

Bynum is killing Jordan and Gasol is locking down Griffin.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I like the new coach so far. This guy gets up and involved. He will tell you what to do, call time outs right then and there. And make them play some sort of defense which is better than the none they normally play.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If Ebanks can turn into Ariza 2.0, Gasol plays to his potential, Bynum takes the next step and stays healthy, AND Kobe plays pissed off and injury free then we *might* not suck.

I miss 2009.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Stupid foul by Barnes. It's a freaking exhibition game. 

I forgot Gerald green was on this team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Barnes is such a clod.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Did Caron Butler just dial up a 3??? 

:lol:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lob city!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****, the clippers are going to need an air traffic controller at their games.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Between Jordan and Griffin, Paul's job was never so easy.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> Barnes is such a clod.


I guess if they want this town, they're gonna have to *fight* for it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lob City Clippers are destroying the Lakers again in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jordan is going to kill these guys at the FT line.

No way can he stay in at crucial times in the fourth quarter during season crunch time.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers are burning out the scoreboard, they have been on 62 for a very long time. Very long, I have no idea how long its been.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LA68 said:


> I guess if they want this town, they're gonna have to *fight* for it.


I would agree with you if this was a hockey game. :|


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

sonicFLAME6 said:


> Lob City Clippers are destroying the Lakers again in the 3rd quarter.


Remember, the game doesn't count. No way you let the Goudelocks toss up bricks in a real game.

Clips really need some help up front still.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I guess Bynum's critics got to him today...his effort is a complete 180° from Monday night.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> Jordan is going to kill these guys at the FT line.
> 
> No way can he stay in at crucial times in the fourth quarter during season crunch time.


The ball will be in Chris Paul's hands in crucial moments in the 4th. Not only that be he rarely tries to create for himself. Last year all his fg attempts were inside the paint.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> I would agree with you if this was a hockey game. :|


Did you think they kept Barnes for his great shooting and passing ? What else can he do besides something dirty ?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is what happens without scorers on the floor around the Bigs ....Green and Barnes ground the offense to a halt. The Clippers just started sagging Butler didn't even have to guard anyone so he caught fire on offense. 

In the 1st half Ebanks lighting Butler's ass up he wasn't doing shit then. Kapono didn't shoot but was a threat the defense had to stay connected to gave the post players room.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> I guess Bynum's critics got to him today...his effort is a complete 180° from Monday night.


He doesn't get that this is a pure money issue. 

Jordan at the line again :banghead:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Green is a scorer. He's just trying too hard and is nervous. Gonna waste another chance at an NBA job.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wait a minute.

I have seen four Clippers *LOB* the ball to DJ. It's not just CP3.

Blake lobbed one to him, Mo Williams did, and now Foye.

These guys are scary dangerous.

Or the second coming of the Harlem Globetrotters.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> I have seen four Clippers *LOB* the ball to DJ. It's not just CP3.
> 
> ...


They have four players: PG's , Dunkers, Shooters, everyone else. 

The lob is prerequisite on this team.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What a flop job by Mo Williams.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we have a cpuple of glaring weaknesses and thats depth and pg play. we should really bring in Arenas on the cheap to see if he can get us buckets. Thats all Mo Williams is vet depth that knows how to play. Takes pressure off your main guys.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> we have a cpuple of glaring weaknesses and thats depth and pg play. we should really bring in Arenas on the cheap to see if he can get us buckets. Thats all Mo Williams is vet depth that knows how to play. Takes pressure off your main guys.


Just what we need, another broken down slow old guard !

Hundreds of quick young guards out there. The gunslinger is washed up :twoguns:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Give "Peace" a chance...LOL!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Just what we need, another broken down slow old guard !
> 
> Hundreds of quick young guards out there. The gunslinger is washed up :twoguns:


1st he's healthy and he can still score he'd only be bench depth. Where the hell are all these quick guards that are vets that can still play. Wake me when we get one.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> 1st he's healthy and he can still score he'd only be bench depth. Where the hell are all these quick guards that are vets that can still play. Wake me when we get one.


Are you his private physician ? How do you know his health ? The league starts in days and he's unemployed, that should tell you all you know. 

He looked very old and very slow in Orlando and now is a year older. And was never a real PG. Lakers have too many vets. They need youth. Darius Morris played well the other day.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Note to myself. World Peace sucks.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree, Arenas knees are done. If the Lakers are not signing stiffs you guys want them to sign guys with only one knee. It's sad cause I still remember him dunking on one of my friends in high school and that 60+ point game he had at Staples. Dude used to be an explosive scorer.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

sonicFLAME6 said:


> Note to myself. World Peace sucks.


Every athlete owes it to himself to at least show up in shape. Notice the other older players are in shape and ready to go. Fish even found time to get in shape. He might as well get stronger since he'll never get any quicker. 

Can Megga still dunk ?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We needed that trey!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm really surprised Ebanks has not gotten more minutes tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Will World Peace save the Lakers?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

ceejaynj said:


> I'm really surprised Ebanks has not gotten more minutes tonight.


He already proved himself. This is exhibition, you have to play some guys to see who you have to cut in a couple of days. 

Ebanks should be part of the rotation on Sunday.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Barnes...geeze...get your head in the game!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

LA68 said:


> He already proved himself. This is exhibition, you have to play some guys to see who you have to cut in a couple of days.
> 
> Ebanks should be part of the rotation on Sunday.


Yeah...hopefully he will start.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Are you his private physician ? How do you know his health ? The league starts in days and he's unemployed, that should tell you all you know.
> 
> He looked very old and very slow in Orlando and now is a year older. And was never a real PG. Lakers have too many vets. They need youth. Darius Morris played well the other day.


we need veteran depth someone who can actually get buckets for us. Morris will give us nothing come playoff time vets like Mo Williams, Jason terry,Barea hell Peja last season can give you a great game every now and then and be the difference 

Morris, Goudelock these guys can't help us this season they don;t have experience no one has confidence or feel for their games. We gave up our depth with LO and Brown being gone. 

thats what wins in this league. We need quicker more ahletic starters okay sure start Ebanks get us some quick guy to play pg but off the bench we need quality depth and thats not some young guy who is developing. 

we need an Arenas to shoot for us and get buckets he can still do that. or someone like that a former great player who can still get buckets as some depth.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Decent game tonight from Drew and Blake.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

ceejaynj said:


> Yeah...hopefully he will start.


Apparently , Kobe has been pumping him up with the coaches. That can't hurt.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Drew beastin tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Unless we make a blockbuster trade, the Clips are going to win more games than us this season.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> we need an Arenas to shoot for us and get buckets he can still do that. or someone like that a former great player who can still get buckets as some depth.


Former great players rarely play for the vets min. which is all the Lakers have to give. 

And the kind of shooting Arenas can give these days, we can find that in South Central any day of the week. :twoguns:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Former great players rarely play for the vets min. which is all the Lakers have to give.
> 
> And the kind of shooting Arenas can give these days, we can find that in South Central any day of the week. :twoguns:


come on stop being stupid. we need some depth asap. we got nothing he would help that. Vets that are depth win in this league. 

Clippers beat us tonight simply because they have more quality depth than us Mo Williams comes in and plays better or as well as the starters did.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> come stop being stupid. we need some depth asap. we got nothing he would help that. Vets that are depth win in this league.
> 
> Clippers beat us tonight simply because they have more quality depth than us Mo Williams comes in and plays better or as well as the starters did.


Very true...we need more depth asap. However, we all know that Mo Williams is a starter playing a 6th man role...and he would start on any other team.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> come stop being stupid. we need some depth asap. we got nothing he would help that. Vets that are depth win in this league.
> 
> Clippers beat us tonight simply because they have more quality depth than us Mo Williams comes in and plays better or as well as the starters did.


Clippers won because the game doesn't count, Our best player didn't play, Our next best players only played a bit. Or and Megga Piece of Pie spend most of the game jacking up bricks. None of which will happen in a real game. Gomes and Cook, Quality depth ??? 

As I said, the gunslinger isn't wanted by anyone. Bad attitude, bad knee, bad person. No thank you. 

I'm surprised you haven't mentioned A.I. Tinsley plays on the D league team. If they wanted someone old, they would have brought him up.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

LA68 said:


> I'm surprised you haven't mentioned A.I. Tinsley plays on the D league team. If they wanted someone old, they would have brought him up.


Maybe we should try to find Slava Medvedenko or Samaki Walker and lure them out of retirement!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers lost this game in the 3rd qt again. Too many turnovers, their floor balance was awful, learning a new system in such a short period of time is killing them. Drew will be out the 5 games, Kobe needs to sit out a few weeks or he will be hovering around 40%. It's not looking good for the Lakers at all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Very true...we need more depth asap. However, we all know that Mo Williams is a starter playing a 6th man role...and he would start on any other team.


we need some quality vets. not take over the team types but some come in get some buckets and ease the pressure off of our main scorers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for Sunday. I'm not worried about this time. We'll be good.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Clippers won because the game doesn't count, Our best player didn't play, Our next best players only played a bit. Or and Megga Piece of Pie spend most of the game jacking up bricks. None of which will happen in a real game. Gomes and Cook, Quality depth ???
> 
> As I said, the gunslinger isn't wanted by anyone. Bad attitude, bad knee, bad person. No thank you.
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't mentioned A.I. Tinsley plays on the D league team. If they wanted someone old, they would have brought him up.


Arenas is none of that he's a good guy I live in the Dc area he's far from a bad perso you have no idea what you are talking about he's healthy and can still score attitude is just fine. 

None of those other guys played ion the nba last season. 

I don't wanna hear you bitching one time about moves being made if you think Morris and others are enough. I like Morris hell I see no functional difference with how he, Blake and Fisher all play at this point. 

if we're not gonna play for Howard then we need to stack depth to this team. Mavs, OKC, these other teams are much deeper. we are thin as hell .


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey folks. I'm in London right now and I'll likely miss our first three games.

Based on what I've seen from the box score and highlights, I think we'd be best served going with this lineup on opening day...

Blake / Fisher/ Morris
Kobe / Barnes / Goudelock
Ebanks / MWP / Kapono
McRoberts
Gasol / Murphy

Am I wrong there? Of course, Fisher will probably start....

The good news is, with Blake, Goudelock, Kapono and Murphy, it looks like this team might actually be able to shoot the ball.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The good news is, with Blake, Goudelock, Kapono and Murphy, it looks like this team might actually be able to shoot the ball.


Yup...there is no doubt that we improved our outside shooting...especially at the trey. However, our offense is sloppy, and our defense is really bad and giving up way too many open perimeter shots. Hopefully, this will all improve as the players get used to each other and Brown's system.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Clippers won because the game doesn't count, Our best player didn't play, Our next best players only played a bit. Or and Megga Piece of Pie spend most of the game jacking up bricks. None of which will happen in a real game. Gomes and Cook, Quality depth ???
> 
> As I said, the gunslinger isn't wanted by anyone. Bad attitude, bad knee, bad person. No thank you.
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't mentioned A.I. Tinsley plays on the D league team. If they wanted someone old, they would have brought him up.


Tinsley played for the Utah Jazz tonight actually.

The problem is if Blake plays like this he's a good rotation player, and that leaves the Lakers with like 6 capable rotation players at SF and PG and not one that can carry a team for a stretch or shut down a hot player. 

As much as I and we have been clowning Metta he's at least being more assertive offensively than he has in LA. He's just bricking. Maybe when he gets in shape he'll be able to give us double figures off the bench? Wishful thinking.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't get to watch all of the game, but I'm encouraged from what I've seen. Honestly, Kobe being out may very well be a blessing in disguise. It gives other players the chance to assert themselves which will help us in the long run. Defense needs work, but I think they'll figure it out in the coming weeks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hey folks. I'm in London right now and I'll likely miss our first three games.
> 
> Based on what I've seen from the box score and highlights, I think we'd be best served going with this lineup on opening day...
> 
> ...


Fisher is going to start. Kobe most likely won't play and I see Kapono starting for him. They'll probably use MWP as a backup 4 until Bynum is back.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Derrick Rose is going to ****ing destroy us.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

With all the perimeter stiffs in the Lakets line up I don't see why Rose will not run a train through the Lakers. Add to that the best defensive team in the NBA last season in CHI and the Lakers trouble on offense in the preseason games. In predicting a double digit victory for the Bulls.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bynum will molest the Bulls bigs more than he did the Clippers last night!

Oh wait...


----------

